# kiemengriff hecht



## allroundfischi (9. November 2014)

Schönen abend Freunde
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr den kiemengriff beim hecht macht
Ich verstehe zwar wie und wo man hinfassen soll
Aber jedes mal wenn ich es versuche habe ich blutige hände#c
Also irgendwelche Tipps,Tricks?
Wo genau hin fassen?
Oder alles was man wissen sollte
Damit ich nicht immer Angst haben muss da reinzufassen
Freue mich auf antworten

PS:ja ich habe einen kescher aber möchte trotzdem die handlandung können-gehört ja irgendwie dazu


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Bei Hechten unter 60 unnötig. Da einfach in den Nacken greifen. Ansonsten Übungssache. Am besten einfach mal bei einem Toten üben


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



> ja ich habe einen Kescher aber möchte trotzdem die handlandung können-gehört ja irgendwie dazu


Falsch, gehört überhaupt nicht dazu!
Nur weil jeder Tube Held meint, dies mehr oder weniger ungeschickt vorzuführen, ist  zumindest wenn ein Kescher vorhanden ist, die Benutzung dieses, sowohl schonender für den Fisch, als auch für den Angler weniger verletzungsintensiv!
Die Handlandung ist doch nur die notwendige Vorstufe zur Poserhaltung. Deshalb wird dies auch von den ganzen Trendlutschern praktiziert! Vollkommen egal wie es dem Fisch dabei geht!
Deren Pfoten sind mir eigentlich egal!

Ein gummierter Kescher ist alles was du zur Fischanlandung benötigst, außer bei entsprechend großen Wallern, gibt es da eigentlich keine Ausnahme!
Du bist auch kein schlechter Angler, wenn du nicht deine Finger bluten sehen willst, oder dem Fisch völlig unnötigerweise in den Kiemen rumfummelst!

Hier ist auch jemand, der meinte "Handlandung gehört dazu"!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=615T9lWb9Xo

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Falsch, gehört überhaupt nicht dazu!
> Nur weil jeder Tube Held meint, dies mehr oder weniger ungeschickt vorzuführen, ist  zumindest wenn ein Kescher vorhanden ist, die Benutzung dieses, sowohl schonender für den Fisch, als auch für den Angler weniger verletzungsintensiv!
> Die Handlandung ist doch nur die notwendige Vorstufe zur Poserhaltung. Deshalb wird dies auch von den ganzen Trendlutschern praktiziert! Vollkommen egal wie es dem Fisch dabei geht!
> Deren Pfoten sind mir eigentlich egal!
> ...



|good:


----------



## allroundfischi (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Taich ermist schrieb:


> Falsch, gehört überhaupt nicht dazu!
> Nur weil jeder Tube Held meint, dies mehr oder weniger ungeschickt vorzuführen, ist  zumindest wenn ein Kescher vorhanden ist, die Benutzung dieses, sowohl schonender für den Fisch, als auch für den Angler weniger verletzungsintensiv!
> Die Handlandung ist doch nur die notwendige Vorstufe zur Poserhaltung. Deshalb wird dies auch von den ganzen Trendlutschern praktiziert! Vollkommen egal wie es dem Fisch dabei geht!
> Deren Pfoten sind mir eigentlich egal!
> ...



Naja trotzdem irgendwann wird das schon nützlich sein den kiemengriff zu können
Außerdem wie willst du denn den Haken rauskriegen wenn du zB kein Platz hast den Fisch hinzulegen oder den Fisch mal hochheben willst
Naja was ich meine ich möchte ja nicht nur noch hanlanden aber will es schon können


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ich hab meist nen Kescher dabei, find den Kiemangriff aber trotzdem nützlich. Wenn ich grad keine geeignete Fläche zum Ablegen das Fisches hab kann ich den so eben "stehend" operieren.
Solang ich nen Kescher hab, wird dieser zur Landung aber vorgezogen.


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Sehe es anders als Jürgen. Man sollte es schon können, aber nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.
Beispiel: Kescher bricht, aus dummen Zufall, o.Ä. 
Kescher bem ersten Landungsversuch flöten gegangen, etc. 
gibt genug dumme situationen. Und dann isses noch blöder, noch nie ne Handlandung gemacht zu haben, weil dann gehts auf jeden Fall in die Hose. Für Fisch und Angler.
Also üben. Aber bitte am toten Testobjekt


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ich muss jetzt zugestehen, der Kiemengriff ist in so fern nützlich, als das der Hecht, richtig ausgeführt, sein Maul dann öffnet!
Das ist ja nicht so ganz unwichtig beim Hakenlösen.
Ich mache diesen auch, aber mit dem Fisch im Kescher liegend.
Noch ein Tipp, je größer der Hecht, desto weiter sind deine Finger von den im Oberkiefer sitzenden Zähnen entfernt.
Gerade die kleinen Hechte sind da "kratziger"!

Jürgen


----------



## allroundfischi (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ja gut jetzt wurde bisschen wegen handlandung oder keschern gestritten aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wie der kiemengriff geht
Vielleicht doch noch paar Tipps?


----------



## mephisto (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

wenn du dich vergreifst merkst du es ja,war dann wohl nicht der erste kiemenbogen!Übe es mal zu allererst an einem toten fisch!Ich mache den möglichst nur wenn ich mit einzelhaken fische beim watangeln!


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Ja gut jetzt wurde bisschen wegen handlandung oder keschern gestritten aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wie der kiemengriff geht
> Vielleicht doch noch paar Tipps?




"Ich verstehe zwar wie und wo man hinfassen soll

Also irgendwelche Tipps,Tricks?
Wo genau hin fassen?"

Du verstehst wie, und wo, willst Tipps. Bekommst Tipps wie "Am toten Fisch üben" - und dann sagst du, du weißt aber noch immer nicht wies geht. Entscheid dich doch mal |uhoh:


----------



## pike-81 (9. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Moinsen!
Trollwut und Taxidermist haben schon ganz Recht. 
Entscheidend ist, daß man fest mit dem Daumen gegen die Finger drückt, damit man nicht mehr verrutscht. 
Der Fisch sollte auch einigermaßen ausgedrillt sein. 
Also vor dem Griff ein kleiner Klaps auf den Kopp, um anzutesten, ob er nicht doch noch Power hat. 
Unbedingt vorher schauen, wo die Haken sitzen. Das kann böse enden. 
Ein Landehandschuh oder Arbeitshandschuh aus Leder kann Dir vielleicht am Anfang helfen, obwohl man damit an Feingefühl verliert. 
Beim anschließenden Hakenlösen, kann die Zange oder Arterienklemme nicht lang genug sein. 
Manchmal hake ich den Köder auch aus, und führe ihn von hinten durch die Kiemen aus dem Maul. 
Soll der Fisch entnommen werden, sollte man ihn vor der Prozedur betäuben und töten, und kann dann auch ruhigen Gewissens die alte Rachensperre einsetzen. Bei Fischen, die weiterschwimmen dürfen, sollte man allerdings auf das Gerät verzichten, weil die Kiefer schnell überdehnt werden. 
Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Über Sinn und Moral wurde bereits alles gesagt.


allroundfischi schrieb:


> Ja gut jetzt wurde bisschen wegen handlandung oder keschern gestritten aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wie der kiemengriff geht
> Vielleicht doch noch paar Tipps?


----------



## phirania (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Falsch, gehört überhaupt nicht dazu!
> Nur weil jeder Tube Held meint, dies mehr oder weniger ungeschickt vorzuführen, ist  zumindest wenn ein Kescher vorhanden ist, die Benutzung dieses, sowohl schonender für den Fisch, als auch für den Angler weniger verletzungsintensiv!
> Die Handlandung ist doch nur die notwendige Vorstufe zur Poserhaltung. Deshalb wird dies auch von den ganzen Trendlutschern praktiziert! Vollkommen egal wie es dem Fisch dabei geht!
> Deren Pfoten sind mir eigentlich egal!
> ...




Daher also der Begriff :
Doofheit tut Weh....#q
Das macht der kein zweitesmal.


----------



## allroundfischi (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ja gut der nächste große Hecht wird nach Hause genommen und mit dem wird geübt


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Meine Güte, eigentlich ist das recht einfach, wenn man am toten Objekt übt.

ABER: So richtig gut klappt das nur mit platt gedrillten Hechten, die auch still halten... wenn der Hecht sich beim Griff weg dreht oder schlägt, haste ganz fix blutige Finger oder im schlimmsten Fall noch den Haken plus Hecht in der Hand (hatte ein Kumpel mal).

Kurz...im NOTFALL eine Option, aber ein Kescher geht immer besser und schonender für alle beteiligten. Sieht aber nicht so richtig cool aus, so ein Hecht im Kescher  .


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Jeder Hechtangler muss den Kiemengriff beherrschen, ganz einfach um die Klappe aufmachen zu können.
Wenn man alles abknüppelt is es wurscht, den 13cm Hechtwobbler mit 3 Drillingen bekommt man dann auch als Mädchen wieder irgendwie raus.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Jeder Hechtangler muss den Kiemengriff beherrschen, ganz einfach um die Klappe aufmachen zu können.
> Wenn man alles abknüppelt is es wurscht, den 13cm Hechtwobbler mit 3 Drillingen bekommt man dann auch als Mädchen wieder irgendwie raus.



sehe ich genau so#6


----------



## Rannebert (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Jeder Hechtangler muss den Kiemengriff beherrschen, ganz einfach um die Klappe aufmachen zu können.
> Wenn man alles abknüppelt is es wurscht, den 13cm Hechtwobbler mit 3 Drillingen bekommt man dann auch als Mädchen wieder irgendwie raus.





Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wer auf Hecht mit 10-15cm Ködern angelt,  sollte sich nicht über Ködergrößen beim Barschangeln auslassen



Hüstel!

Aber ich stimme in sofern zu, dass es definitiv, auch und vor allem im Kescher eine sehr gute Methode ist, den Hecht dazu zu bringen, die Luke zu öffnen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Sarkasmus Alter!

Ich fische so gut wie garnichts mehr mit 2 Drillingen.
Auf Gummis, auch auf 23er, kommt ein der Größe entsprechender Drilling, mittig, Jig wird abgeknipst.
Da hängen erstens alle, die es Wert sind einen Blick drauf zu werfen, zweitens hab ich beim Klappe öffnen keine Probleme den Drilling zu lokalisieren und drittens ist es schonender für den Fisch.
Ich will nicht wissen wieviel Hechte einfach abgeschlagen werden, weil man keine Ahnung und Eier hat, wie man den Köder wieder rausbringt und ausserdem im Vorfeld keine Gedanken daraufhin verschwendet wurden.
Ich will jetzt bei Gott nicht eine CR-Diskussion anfangen, ich denke nur dass durch solches Verhalten der Gedanke an Zurücksetzen schon von vornherein wegfällt.
Seitenschneider hab ich auch immer dabei, wichtig vA bei Schniepeln.
Manche reissen an dem armen Hechtlein rum wie Bekloppte und kommen in 100 Jahren nicht auf die Idee einen Hakenschenkel wegzuknipsen, um das vernagelte Maul öffnen zu können. Da müsste man ja einen neuen Drilling ranmachen, geht nicht.


----------



## phirania (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



wogner sepp schrieb:


> sarkasmus alter!
> 
> Ich fische so gut wie garnichts mehr mit 2 drillingen.
> Auf gummis, auch auf 23er, kommt ein der größe entsprechender drilling, mittig, jig wird abgeknipst.
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Rannebert (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Sarkasmus Alter!



Jetzt ist endlich das Dorfjugendniveau erreicht! Die Alter'n auch, aber nicht in Würde! :q


----------



## Schugga (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Jeder Hechtangler muss den Kiemengriff beherrschen, ganz einfach um die Klappe aufmachen zu können.
> Wenn man alles abknüppelt is es wurscht, den 13cm Hechtwobbler mit 3 Drillingen *bekommt man dann auch als Mädchen wieder irgendwie raus*.



ÖY! |gr:


----------



## phatfunky (10. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ja ich sehe das auch so wie viele hier. Kescher ist Pflicht. Kiemengriff zum Landen ist nur für Notfälle oder Angeber. Und als Notfall zählt nicht "ach heute habe ich kein Kescher bei" - vgl. 1. Punkt. Und trotzdem Kiemengriff sollte man wissen und können, denn es die sicherste und schonendste Weg ist abzuhaken. Nur hinlegen auf eine matte reicht nicht, denn der hecht sich schnell verletzen kann wenn du ihm nicht sprichwörtlich "im Griff" hast. Es ist Erfahrungsschatz und schwer zu beschreiben aber bis am Anfang während man noch lernt empfehle ich einen strapazierbare Handschuh zu tragen (die die man z.b. Beim Umzug trägt, natürlich kein skihandschuh!). Es vermeidet nicht nur blütige Hände, sondern du wirst auch sichere auftreten, was wiederum für den Fisch gut ist.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Schugga schrieb:


> ÖY! |gr:



Wenn sich 50jährige Männer, mit 40 Jahren Angelerfahrung, immer noch vor ein paar Kratzerchen einnässen, dachte ich "Mädchen" wäre ganz passend.
Sorry. Beherrscht du den Kiemengriff?
Mädchen, die Kiemengriff können:l

Wenn Handschuh, dann keinen Textilen.
Der verhängt sich in den Kiemen. Kunstleder wär gut.


Wenn man anfällig für Entzündungen ist oder einfach Angst vor ihnen hat, nimmt man nen Handschuh.


Lernt man im Fischerkurs auch nur irgendwas über Hakenplatzierung und -anzahl?
Oder nur die Laichzeit des Perlfisches und dass man auf Karpfen am besten mit ner 0.35er geht?
Je mehr Haken, desto besser. Man will ja nicht, dass einem was entgeht. Und wenn man 4 Schusser zerfläddern muss.

Die größten Hechtkiller sind immer noch die Minnows, die hauen sich Hechte regelmäßig zwischen die Kiemen. Dann blutet er und seine Überlebenschance sinkt rapide.


----------



## Schugga (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Beherrscht du den Kiemengriff?
> Mädchen, die Kiemengriff können:l


 
Hallo, Wogner Sepp #h

Nein, ich kann den Kiemengriff nicht.

Aber ich weigere mich aber auch, den anzuwenden - nicht, weil ICH mich verletzen könnten, sondern weil ich mir vorstelle, dass das nicht wirklich gut ist für den Fisch, wenn man ihm da reingreift und sein ganzes Gewicht dann an diesem einen Punkt zwischen Daumen und Finger hängt.

Ähnlich wie bei ausgewachsenen Katzen oder Kaninchen, die man nicht am Nacken packen und hochheben soll.

Landen tu ich nur mit Kescher.
Und abhaken dann liegend IM Kescher.

Den Tipp, mit einem toten Hecht zu üben, nehme ich mir dennoch mal zu Herzen. Es schadet sicherlich nicht, wenn man den Griff im "Notfall" kann.


----------



## Lazarus (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Schugga schrieb:


> Landen tu ich nur mit Kescher.
> Und abhaken dann liegend IM Kescher.


Du musst ja einen ganz schön großen Kescher haben.
Sonderlich bequemkommt mir das nicht vor, du solltest mal über eine Abhakmatte nachdenken, darauf liegt es sich bestimmt bequemer. |rolleyes


----------



## Schugga (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

|supergri

Ja, ich kuschel mich dann zu dem Fisch und sobald er meine Körperwärme spürt, beruhigt er sich und zappelt nicht mehr rum - so brauche ich dann auch keinen Kiemengriff!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ja, darüber lässt sich jetzt streiten.
Wissenschaftlich Erwiesenes gibts ja dazu, so glaub ich, noch nicht.
Ich trag ja selten Hechte durch die Gegend, falls wird nicht hängend getragen und der Arsch wird abgestützt.

Es ging ja darum, die Klappe zum Abködern aufzubringen.
Das geht ja auch liegend.

Wie bekommst du denn den Köder wieder raus, bei Hechten die du wieder freilassen möchtest?


Keineswegs blindlings einfach reingreifen, wenn man nicht weiss wo die Haken sitzen.
Das kann sehr böse ausgehn. Nerven können durchtrennt werden usw. Gabs schon mehrmals. Die laufen jetzt mit tauben, halbgelähmten Fingern rum.

Deswegen im Vorfeld darüber Gedanken machen, wenn man auch mal wieder was freilassen möchte.


----------



## Schugga (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du denn den Köder wieder raus, bei Hechten die du wieder freilassen möchtest?


 
Zange?

Linke Hand fixiert den Fisch, rechte Hand benutzt die Zange.


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher wohl das Glück (?) hatte, nur kleinere Exemplare zu fangen (manch einer nennt sie "Köderfische"...).
Diese hatten dann nicht sooo tief geschluckt und es ließ sich alles einfach entfernen.

Mein bisher größter Hecht wurde vorm Abhaken waidgerecht versorgt, weil ich den mitnehmen wollte.


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Eine Rachen-Maulsperre für den ausgedrillten Hecht, um den Köder mit der Zange aus dem Maul zu bekommen, hat auch noch nie geschadet


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Und was ist, wenn du mal nen Größeren wieder freilassen willst?

Da kommst du mit ner Zange nicht weit. Der macht die Klappe nicht auf und hat ne Mordsgewalt im Kiefer, da wirst du gerade so die Zange reinwerkeln können. Und wenn dus schaffst, die Haken zu erreichen, bringst du die nicht raus.

Edit: von Rachensperren halte ich garnichts. Der hat eine bestimmte Federkraft und die passt nicht bei allen Fischen. KLeinen wird alles überdehnt und Große machen die Klappe dann imer noch nicht auf.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Schugga schrieb:


> ÖY! |gr:



|laola:

Frau Schneider, immer druff!! :vik::vik:

...endlich mal ne entspannte Frau mit A.... inner Hose!!!:q:q


----------



## Schugga (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn du mal nen Größeren wieder freilassen willst?
> 
> Da kommst du mit ner Zange nicht weit. Der macht die Klappe nicht auf und hat ne Mordsgewalt im Kiefer, da wirst du gerade so die Zange reinwerkeln können. Und wenn dus schaffst, die Haken zu erreichen, bringst du die nicht raus.


 
Dann höre ich auf mit dem Angeln und fange an zu stricken |rolleyes




Macht der denn mit Kiemengriff die Klappe besser auf?


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ich bitte dich...

Über sowas muss man sich Gedanken machen.

Siehe Polarfuchs´Siggi


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Edit: von Rachensperren halte ich garnichts. Der hat eine bestimmte Federkraft und die passt nicht bei allen Fischen. KLeinen wird alles überdehnt und Große machen die Klappe dann imer noch nicht auf.


Nö, mit Gefühl und der richtigen Rachensperre(mit "Druck-Fixier-Klemme") klappt das bei mir alles problemlos. Wird nix überdehnt, bei Großen funktioniert auch alles prima.
Das Wichtigste ist es, den Hecht richtig auszudrillen. Erst wieder letzte Woche erlebt. Der Gute musste sich nochmal 1-2Minuten mehr an der Rute austoben, bis ich Zange und Sperre problemlos einsetzen konnte. Und das alles an einer Slipanlage, ohne den Hecht aus dem Wasser zu holen, bzw mit trockenen Händen anzumaddeln.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ganz ehrlich: ich hab noch nie ne Rachensperre angewandt, nur im Laden befummelt und für unbrauchbar befunden. 
Der Ring reguliert ja nicht generell die Federkraft, sondern eher die Öffnungsweite. Der Bereich, in dem man die Federkraft regulieren kann, ist ein paar mm breit.

Ich bin auch kein Fan vom Ausdrillen, vA nicht im Sommer. Die sterben weg wie die Fliegen, falls sie überhaupt noch wegschwimmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Edit: von Rachensperren halte ich garnichts. Der hat eine bestimmte Federkraft und die passt nicht bei allen Fischen. KLeinen wird alles überdehnt und Große machen die Klappe dann imer noch nicht auf.


 
Das ist ein Mythos (vermutlich, weil der Einsatz von Rachensperren zu uncool aussieht :q).

Ich verwende bei nahezu jedem Hecht eine Rachensperre und das sind pro Jahr einige Dutzend. Da wurde noch nie einer verletzt.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Wie kannst du denn beurteilen ob sein Maul noch anständig funktioniert?

Wie gesagt, ich hab noch nie ne Sperre angewandt, kenne aber die Federkraft.
Ich kenn auch die Kraft, die es braucht einem Hecht die Goschn aufzuspreizen, aus den früheren Zeiten ohne Kiemengriff.
Wenn der nicht schon halbtot ausgedrillt ist tut sich da nicht viel bei einem ordentlichen Fisch. Falls, wird er sich schütteln, könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: ich hab noch nie ne Rachensperre angewandt


 Ich schon, deshalb auch meine Praxisempfehlung.
Sorry, ohne irgendetwas nicht selbst getestet zu haben + dann negative Empfehlungen aussprechen, halte ich für unseriös.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist ein Mythos (vermutlich, weil der Einsatz von Rachensperren zu uncool aussieht :q).
> 
> Ich verwende bei nahezu jedem Hecht eine Rachensperre und das sind pro Jahr einige Dutzend. Da wurde noch nie einer verletzt.


;-) Dito.... Oft geht es natürlich auch ohne Rachensperre, bei Hakung im vorderen Maulbereich.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Mag schon sein.
Ich kauf dir trotzdem nicht ab dass das Ding immer funktioniert.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Mag schon sein.
> Ich kauf dir trotzdem nicht ab dass das Ding immer funktioniert.


Gute Argumentation [emoji23] 

Aufgrund des Regelbügels, mit dem man den Öffnungswinkel bestimmen kann, geht denk ich von der Rachensperre keine große Gefahr aus. (natürlich unter fachgerechter Benutzung)

Ich hab zum Kiemengriff gewechselt, da mir die Rachensperre beim Enthaken oft im Weg umgegangen ist, v.a. bei kleineren Exemplaren. 

Außerdem ist ein Enthaken mit Rachensperre dann problematisch, wenn der Haken dort sitzt, wo eig. die Sperre anliegen sollte. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Es scheint hier echt gang und gäbe zu sein nur die letzten 3 posts zu lesen und dann seinen Senf dazu abzulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Und Du bist nicht dazu da, hier andere maßregeln zu wollen oder anzumachen und hast schon 4 Punkte.........


----------



## Saarsprung (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Hi, habe mir aus aktuellem Anlass den Fred kpl. durchgelesen...

Ich als Anfänger hatte vor 2 Wochen das Glück nen 65 cm Hecht mitzunehmen, dieser wurde aber geschlachtet deswegen konnte ich den Spinner gut entnehmen..
Am Samstag hatte ich aber nen knapp 30cm Hecht auf nen Spinner gefangen und bin leider nicht mit dem kleinen klargekommen...
Er lag im Kescher... Hatte die Klappe zu und ich bin mit meiner Zange nicht an den Spinner gekommen...
Musste ihn schlachten, da ich beim ersten Hecht gemerkt hatte das ich einen kleiner Pikser der Zähne in meiner Hand beim Kochen, noch ne Woche später gespürt hatte...
Hätte ich am Samstag schon was von dem Kiemengriff gewusst hätte ich mit dem wenigstens mal versucht die Klappe aufzubekommen...
Naja, jetzt istauch die Maulsperre in meinen Spinningrucksack gewandert. Beim nächsten mal wirds wohl klappen... Fand ich echt sch.... Beim dem kleinen...


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi, habe mir aus aktuellem Anlass den Fred kpl. durchgelesen...
> 
> Ich als Anfänger hatte vor 2 Wochen das Glück nen 65 cm Hecht mitzunehmen, dieser wurde aber geschlachtet deswegen konnte ich den Spinner gut entnehmen..
> Am Samstag hatte ich aber nen knapp 30cm Hecht auf nen Spinner gefangen und bin leider nicht mit dem kleinen klargekommen...
> ...




Bei 30 cm bitte auch keinen Kiemengriff machen. Du bekommst, wenn überhaupt, 2 Finger rein, und zerluderst die kompletten Kiemen. Deine Finger werden auch nicht besser aussehn.
Der Kiemengriff ist wirklich nur, und das ausschließlich! für große Hechte geeignet


----------



## Saarsprung (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Ok, dann kommen auch noch Lederhandschuhe in den Rucksack...
Oder gibts passende "Schnittschutzhandschuhe"?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Ok, dann kommen auch noch Lederhandschuhe in den Rucksack...
> Oder gibts passende "Schnittschutzhandschuhe"?
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Du verstehst das falsch - kleinen nicht in die Kiemen fassen. Da is kein Platz für Wurstfinger. Du bleibst definitiv an den Kiemen hängen, mit Handschuh noch viel schlimmer. Dann kannst den Fisch auch gleich abschlagen.
Für den Zweck das Maul aufzubekommen, sofern das nicht auch einfach so mit den Fingern geht, bietet sich z.b. ein Spatel an. Maul gerade so weit aufhebel, dass du mit dem Finger rein kommst, und dann die Rachensperre. Aber vorsichtig


----------



## Saarsprung (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

|wavey: nee so habe ich das nicht gemeint#d

Handschuhe um das "Mäulchen" aufzureissen.. Die Maulsperre die ich habe scheint mir für son kleinen etwas überdimensioniert..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Ossipeter (11. November 2014)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Die Rachensperre hat in der Regel einen Bügel ,der die Sperrweite einstellen lässt, damit man das Hechtmaul nicht übermäßig aufspreitzt!


----------



## Ostfriesenmatze (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Man fährt mit dem Zeigefinger am Kiemendeckel entlang bis nach vorne und drückt dann mit dem Daumen gegen den Zeigefinger.
Aber bitte erst den Hecht mit einem gummierten Kescher landen und nicht so aus dem Wasser heben!
Im liegen kann man Ihn dann mit der anderen Hand notfalls fixieren sollte er schlagen.
Er wird sein Maul öffnen und man kann die Haken easy lösen 
Auf diese Weise ist es auch möglich vorsichtig durch die Kiemen mit einer Arterienklemme die Haken auszuhebeln,sollten diese weiter hinten im Rachen sitzen#6
Gruß


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Wenn ich die Maulsperre einsetze ist der Hecht schon tot
 bei Spritzern bekomme ich das schon hin mit der Arterienklemme das Maul zu öffnen den Fisch halte ich dann nur im Nacken fest,den Kiemengriff wende ich nie an wenn Handlandung nicht zu vermeiden ist -Augengriff der ist sicher
 wenn es manch einem auch brutal erscheint,jeder Tiertransport ist brutaler ....:r....
 Übrigens Blut hab ich auch schon genug vergossen,war ja auch mal jung :q


----------



## til (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

http://www.spinnfischen.info/methoden/Handlandung.html


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

kleine Ergänzung,Hechte die ich nicht in die Pfanne hauen 
 will versuche ich gar nicht erst zu landen sondern im 
 Wasser abzuhaken leichter Nackengriff reicht da schon.Klappt
 zu 95 %
 Bei den Todeskandidaten bin ich nicht grad zimperlich
 Hauptsache es geht schnell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: kiemengriff hecht*

Der ganze Offtopickram gelöscht, Punkte verteilt - und wenn sich einige Herrschaften nicht zusammenreissen zukünftig, gibts halt mehr Punkte.


----------

